# Albino Darwins Gender Difference



## Dobby (Apr 28, 2017)

Hey, im weeks away from getting an albino darwin and havent decided on gender, is there any diference in temperament? i know the females will be larger but anything else?


----------



## kittycat17 (Apr 28, 2017)

I've found in my animals males are quieter in general than my females 
And males are more likely to stop feeding in winter so can save money on food  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gem (Apr 28, 2017)

My female is a sassy thing hehe, i love her but its true! 
Her father is extremely quiet and calm.
That's just my experience ☺


----------

